# briggs 3.75hp timing and torgue question



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

hey gang

i have a briggs and stratton 3.75hp sprint engine
model 98902
type 2247-B1
code 01121852

had to pull this engine off a rusted out 20' blade housing...and in doing so...broke off a engine bolt that mounts the engine to the housing..

pulled the sump off engine to better drill and re-tap threads in sump...and in doing so...the cam came out of engine...

i don't have a book for this engine...and was wondering if you guys can tell me if i'm right on setting the cam back in this engine.....

there is a visible notch on this cam gear wheel...with a small tang on the under side of cam...even with the top notch....i set this notch even with the
punch mark on the crankshaft gear....so i'm thinking this may be correct for the timing...

i was somewhat confused because the cam wheel had a couple of numbers on the cam spokes i guess you would call it....a number two....and a number three....not sure what those numbers mean...

and also was wondering what the torgue value in ft lbs would be to mount engine back on another blade housing...

and the torgue value to bolts on the sump-engine part....mounting back to engine block....

thanks for your time :wave: 
cajun.....Randy


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

Yes the mark on the cam gear lines up with the mark on the crankshaft.

And the torgue spec's on the sump plate bolts is 90 inch pounds,(and if I remember how to convert corectly you divide 12 into that) and that would be 7.5 foot pounds.Is the gasket alright or have you replaced it.(don't want any oil leaks)

I can send you a spec's chart if wanted.


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

repair guy

thanks for the responce...yes new gasket is on its way....i had to order a new sump...couldn't get the old broke bolts out....i broke about 10 drill bits trying to drill through that broke bolt.......most places wanted $60.00 and $55.00 dollars for new sump...was going to junk the whole thing....hated to do that...cause i got that little engine running pretty good,before i pulled it off the bad frame..

found a new sump at mowpart.com for $15.93...and that comes with a .005 thick gasket and crankshaft oil seal...whoo hoo what a bargain

ups man should be here in about a week to deliver my parts...

cajun


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

***********


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

it was listed as a oem part.....suppose to be new

cajun


----------

